
Facebook To Open Source Facebook Platform - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/26/facebook-to-open-source-facebook-platform/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I would be a lot more comfortable writing a Facebook app if I knew that I
won't be dependent upon their continued good graces. With the platform being
open source developers no longer _have_ to host with Facebook. With an open
source platform developers can go with Facebook solely to have access to
Facebook data rather than to Facebook code and servers.

The next step is to free the data.

------
wmf
Another diversionary non-announcement; I don't think Facebook could have
prevented anyone from cloning their APIs, and being able to plug Facebook apps
into a different social network won't help much since you lose the network
effect.

~~~
mariorz
If what the article says its true they're releasing the actual code, no need
to clone yourself.

In theory, it means increased distribution for app developers since their code
would be easily ported to any site that implements the platform clone.

I have no idea how much how this will play out but the code should be an
interesting read.

------
iamdave
"Time to fight back"? Sometimes I question Mr. Arrington's wordplay...

